# Consommation internet Mac OS X



## worldice (24 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Allant partir cet été avec mon MacBook Pro 15, OS X Mavericks, je vais acheter un petit routeur 3G+ > Wifi et un forfait Joe Mobile. Seul problème, je ne sais pas quelle quantite de données je consomme mensuellement.

Existe-t-il un soft comme sur iOS (dans les réglages ou Data Man Pro par exemple) permettant de suivre/quantifier sa conso internet en Mo/Go ?

Merci par avance,
Guillaume


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
On peut maintenant de plus en plus suivre sa conso data sur le site de l'opérateur.

sur joe mobile l'application se nomme cockpit.


----------



## worldice (24 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> On peut maintenant de plus en plus suivre sa conso data sur le site de l'opérateur.
> 
> sur joe mobile l'application se nomme cockpit.



Oui je sais bien mais je n'y ait pas encore souscrit, avant cela je voudrais savoir combien je consomme...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2013)

l'opérateur actuel ne permet pas de le savoir ?


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (24 Juin 2013)

Passe sous Windows !


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2013)

Ah ah.

Moniteur d'Activité, cliquer sur l'onglet idoine en bas à droite de la fenêtre.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2013)

oui mais cela se remet à zéro à chaque démarrage non ?


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2013)

Je pense que mémoriser les informations avant extinction, ou faire une estimation fondée sur la consommation d'une journée devrait suffire amplement. Non ?


----------

